# Did I do something wrong?



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

I purchased a Proffessional Products 85mm throttle body. I don't have the spacer to go with it which was fine with me because I hogged my LS6 intake to an 85mm, & sealed everything up really well. I did a TPS & IAC relearn. Coming to a stop the car will want to hover at 1200 rpm & every now & then 1500. But as soon as I come to a complete stop the car will drop down to its normal idle. Now the car has 243 heads, longtubes, vararam intake, and has an aftermarket cam in it as well. Is it normal for it to hover like that before completely stopping? If it were a vacuum leak id think something else would be thrown off like getting a high idle code but I haven't.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have seen quite a few bad things about the PP throttle bodys. That said there are things in the tune that can cause that. Did you retune after all of the mods including the throttle body? It makes a difference.


----------



## Bucket-List 2004GTO (Aug 8, 2015)

YUP...mine a 2004 GTO LS-1
I added a FAST 92...and FAST intake manifold......sorry but you have to have it re-tuned for that mod....:banghead:


----------



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

There it goes, well I didn't know that mod in specifics would require a retune but that's good to know I have a dyno tune scheduled on Wednesday.


----------

